# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  OHFILA ABS PLA 3D Printer Filament

## ohfila

We currently offer FREE SHIPPING on all our filaments which are compatible with all major 3D printers including Makerbot,UP, Reprap, Cubify, Solidoodle, NesStarWay, Leapfrop, Afinia, Ultimaker ,Mendel Prusa ,I3 and etc. We currently have ABS, PLA, PETG, PA, PC, TPU, TPE, HIPS in stock with 1.75mm thickness. Please visit our website www.ohfila.com for more details

----------

